
Free access to British scientific research within two years - phreeza
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/jul/15/free-access-british-scientific-research?fb=optOut
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4247908>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4248114>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4248992>

